# Instructions required for omnistor safari room



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I have sold my safari room to someone and I have lost the 3 pages of A4 that pass for instructions. Has anyone got a pdf file or can email me a scanned copy.
I am allergic to poles after once owning a trailer tent before I saw the light (and the water) that is tenting.
Thanks!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Phild

Please pm your email address

Frank


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

You may download instructions at www.omnistor.com


----------



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, I've found the download now on the Omnistor web site. I looked there before and missed it. I only saw the FAQ.
Thanks again!!


----------

